# My New Glock 23



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

So after shooting the Glock 17 for a while now (purchased back in July this past summer)..I got hooked on Glocks.. I wanted a smaller frame (compact) and a caliber that has a little punch.. So here is my Glock 23.. I had to sell my XDM9 to finance this purchase..The XDM9 was good, howver, I was hooked on the Glock 17, and I wanted another Glock soooo baaadddd.. I had to make the sacrifice with the XDM9..I shot my G23 today right after purchase, and I like it..I didn't feel the snappy 40 SW recoil that I keep hearing about..The gun handled fine and I had equal control as with the Glock 17.. I love the size of the G23..Just about right..

DJNiner..if you are reading this thread, yes.. I remember your Glock welcoming remark..Welcome t the dark side of the Glock.. That is true, and I love it.:smt082

Here is the G23:


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Ahhh! Welcome aboard Jimmy - Another 40 S&W fan.

Nice 23 - I sure like mine. I was wondering how you were financing all those weapons.

The grip for me is a little fat but all in all it is a good shooter and not bad for CCW.

Enjoy!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> Ahhh! Welcome aboard Jimmy - Another 40 S&W fan.
> 
> Nice 23 - I sure like mine. I was wondering how you were financing all those weapons.
> 
> ...


Thanks Salty.. I had to let go of this XDM9.. But the G23 is well worth it. My wife's condition was if you want to buy a new one, you have to let go of an old one..And I said, yes mam...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

My next Glock is one just like yours. Trying to save up for it now. Good luck with yours. :smt023


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

I sure do like my older one. I've tweaked it a little, filing a little here and there... http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=21614 ...barely visible in this pic, to make it fit a little better.










It handles quite well with full-power PD loads, and after filing that finger relief, it's my carry gun again.

Welcome to the 'G23' club.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks guys..:smt033


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase! Kind of ironic, since I sold an XD to get mine. I love my glock. :mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats on your latest addition, jimmy! With the G17 and the G23 on hand, you have most of the common handgun needs/uses covered quite well, I think.

Welcome to the Dark Side, indeed! :smt023


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Why do some of you put mag extensions on 23s?


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

hi im drummer03 said:


> Why do some of you put mag extensions on 23s?


I did so that all my fingers can grip the gun instead of the bottom one hanging around below the grip. Mine are by Pierce and do NOT increase magazine capacity, altho I believe those are available for the 23.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

hi im drummer03 said:


> Why do some of you put mag extensions on 23s?


it came with it... I might take it off, since I don't need it. TheG23 grip fits my hand size just perfect.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

DJ Niner said:


> Congrats on your latest addition, jimmy! With the G17 and the G23 on hand, you have most of the common handgun needs/uses covered quite well, I think.
> 
> Welcome to the Dark Side, indeed! :smt023


thanks DJ ...Today I shot my G23 more and I found out that I love it more and more..


----------



## DB9 (Oct 23, 2009)

Congrats....I got my 23 (first handgun) 2 weeks ago. I've put 300 rds thru it so far and love it. Recoil doesn't really bother me at all. I like a little kick, keeps it entertaining. I got midsize hands, I guess. It fits my hand just fine, stock.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

the glock story doesn't end..Last week I got a wolf conversion barrel from 40 SW to 9mm for the Glock 23..I used my Glock 17 mags and shot 100 rds with no problem at all.. This is now works like a Glock 19,, so I might buy couple G19 mags or I might still use my G17 mags..Wolf also make a 357 Sig barrel for the G23 and I might buy it as well. I can use the original G23 mags for both 40 SW and 357 Sig..Mr. Gaston Glock is a geneious..The design is not only simple, but modular to the most combination you can think of.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

as for the .357 sig id just buy a factory glock 32 barrel, thats what i love about the g23 its 3 guns in 1 !!!!

when i had my g32 i also had g23 and g19 barrels and a couple of 9mm mags i loved it!!


----------

